# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Moore >  Bent River Cattle Co & Steak House

## flintysooner

I thought this should have a thread of its own instead of http://www.okctalk.com/moore/33135-p...ing-moore.html

----------


## bille

Agreed.  Now I need to hear more feedback.  Honestly it's been 50/50.  In the other thread the feedback was good, on a buddy's FB they were getting slammed with a bunch of 'meh' to worse.  IIRC the comments were positive on the customer service, it was the food that was very much lacking.

----------


## mooreon

Put my vote in the worse category.

Went once with my family. All four entrees were terrible. Waitstaff and restaurant were nice, but the food was terrible. We won't be back.

----------


## flintysooner

The food and service has always been very good every time I've gone.  I am pretty suspicious about the negative reviews given the date and number.  Restaurant business is tough. 

I've had all the burgers, the chicken fry, and steak a couple of times.  My sides have been fine although I know two people who complained about their potatoes being underdone early on.  The only personal issue was the price for lunch but the $9 lunch menu pretty much solves that for me.  Now I don't know about the various seafood items and some of the other dishes.  

I like the steaks and burgers better than Hollie's and about the same for the chicken fry.  I like Bent River's appetizers better.  

Visited with the manager a bit and was interested in hearing about the owner and his philosophy.

----------


## Roger S

> Visited with the manager a bit and was interested in hearing about the owner and his philosophy.


Care to share?

----------


## mooreon

> I am pretty suspicious about the negative reviews given the date and number.


I think we just have differing tastes. I don't post often, but did see that we had opposite opinions concerning Fontana's also - http://www.okctalk.com/moore/26522-n...estaurant.html

I still frequent Fontana's and really enjoy it. Hope they're able to keep the restaurant going. Their home was impacted during the May 20 tornado.

----------


## flintysooner

I guess so on different taste. 

On Fontana I wrote as little as possible because I teally do hope they prosper.   Too bad about their home. Just everywhere in Moore I go I run into friends and acquaintances who have sustained terrible loss. 

Doesn't look good to me on Bent River based on what I see at lunch. I am never there in the evenings so have no idea. 

I do love Volcano especially that crazy Jalapeno roll and the volcano roll. 

I think that bagel place is not such a good location but I will definitely try to support.

----------


## Martin

> Went once with my family. All four entrees were terrible.


just curious... what was terrible about the entrees you ordered? -M

----------


## flintysooner

For me I really liked the steak and the burgers at Bent River. More about meat for me.

----------


## mooreon

> I do love Volcano especially that crazy Jalapeno roll and the volcano roll. 
> 
> I think that bagel place is not such a good location but I will definitely try to support.


Hold the presses. I think we found some common ground! My wife and I absolutely love Volcano. We used to spend a lot of time at GoGo Sushi (and still do go occasionally), but the last three times we've gone for sushi, it has been at Volcano. My favorite is the Jalapeno Yellow Tail. I also haven't tried the bagel place yet, but will try to get by there.




> just curious... what was terrible about the entrees you ordered? -M


The food was bland and didn't really have any flavor. The salads pre-meal had lettuce that was mostly wilted and brown. The only entree that really sticks out in my mind is my wife's. She ordered the chicken fried steak and it tasted like old grease which is weird because when we went they'd only been open for a month or so. Really don't want to bash the place becuase I understand restaurants can have an off night.

----------


## Roger S

> ...but the last three times we've gone for sushi, it has been at Volcano. My favorite is the Jalapeno Yellow Tail.


Try the Thanksgiving Roll.... It's not traditional sushi by any means and it's made with tempura chicken, not turkey, which makes the name a little confusing but it is very tasty.

----------


## flintysooner

At Volcano for lunch I like the Bento Box - great bargain to me.

----------


## Easy180

For those that have been how were the crowds?  Drive right by the place on week nights and it doesn't ever look like its hopping

----------


## jstaylor62

Bent River has a Under New Management sign posted ... any idea what's up with that?

----------


## bille

Sounds like a desperate plea to me, buisiness must not be very good.  

If buisiness was so bad it had to be from the get-go.  How long has the place even been open, 2 or 3 months?  Apparently they didn't screen and/or train their management very well.

----------


## u50254082

The most inconsistent service I've ever received at a steak house. You can tell the staff is trying, but they don't seem to have the rhythm down just right.

I can't tell if they're trying to compete with Texas Roadhouse and Saltgrass, or are just an Ol' Western version of Chilis. Prices are on the high end and I couldn't find anything on the menu particularly worth trying.

It's one thing when a restaurant is started by someone who cooks really well, but is poor at business -- this place seems to be the opposite.

----------


## jstaylor62

Mercifully, Bent River Cattle Company has decided to close. They posted a small note on their front door instead of posting something more easily read on the sign ...

----------


## Zuplar

That didn't last long. Maybe Texas Roadhouse will open up instead. Wishful thinking.

----------


## Dubya61

> That didn't last long. Maybe Texas Roadhouse will open up instead. Wishful thinking.


There is a Texas Roadhouse nearby already at Crossroads Mall

----------


## Zuplar

> There is a Texas Roadhouse nearby already at Crossroads Mall


Yeah the location on that one sucks IMO. They need to do like all the other stores like BB etc, and move down the street.

----------


## Dubya61

IMO, the location doesn't suck any more than the Moore stretch of I-35, and you're sure not going to a restaurant with no windows for the view.

----------


## Zuplar

> IMO, the location doesn't suck any more than the Moore stretch of I-35, and you're sure not going to a restaurant with no windows for the view.


I somewhat agree with that. I'd rather see it move closer down 240, but I usually just go to the one off 40. It's a little closer to me anyways.

----------


## Easy180

Next to a popular BWW so don't think location was the issue

----------


## shawnw

Was the shutdown of Pablano due to lack of business or some internal issue with that company?  Sorry if that had been addressed previously...

----------


## Easy180

> Was the shutdown of Pablano due to lack of business or some internal issue with that company?  Sorry if that had been addressed previously...


I would say lack of business. It was up against Alfredo's and was beaten pretty badly.  You also have Ricky's picking off Mexican fooders on the east side of 35 so it just couldn't hang

----------


## shawnw

So was Bent River just terrible or is there someplace else that was beating it?  Not sure what it competes with...

----------


## Easy180

Most restaurants don't make it past a year so my take is it was a combination of zero advertising, Hollie's nabbing the Moore folks wanting steak and the tornado

----------


## shawnw

Ah Hollie's. Have heard good things but haven't tried it.

----------


## Jeepnokc

We looked at going there earlier this year but the reviews were so bad we chose not to go.  Hollies is excellent btw.

----------


## Zuplar

> We looked at going there earlier this year but the reviews were so bad we chose not to go.  Hollies is excellent btw.


This is exactly why I never tried it. Hollies is one of my favorite Steak restaurants around.

----------


## Roger S

> So was Bent River just terrible or is there someplace else that was beating it?  Not sure what it competes with...


It was getting hammered on Urbanspoon and not just by people with 1 review. I was really hoping it would be something closer to a prime steakhouse but unfortunately it was more in line with all the other southside steak houses.

If you like Hal Smith restaurants you will be good with Hollie's...... Fortunately, for me, both times I have been there the meal was free. I wouldn't pay to go there myself. What they do to a slab of pork ribs should probably be against the law.

----------


## SoonerDave

> It was getting hammered on Urbanspoon and not just by people with 1 review. I was really hoping it would be something closer to a prime steakhouse but unfortunately it was more in line with all the other southside steak houses.
> 
> If you like Hal Smith restaurants you will be good with Hollie's...... Fortunately, for me, both times I have been there the meal was free. I wouldn't pay to go there myself. What they do to a slab of pork ribs should probably be against the law.


I drove by the Bent River location yesterday and saw that it was closed, and in all honesty considering its proximity to Hollie's, it isn't surprising that two steakhouses in such close proximity couldn't both survive. Never had a real incentive to go to Flat Iron, and I've heard mixed reviews on Hollie's (so I'm assuming they're heavily leveraging the name), so I haven't really been racing there, either. Trouble is I just don't think of a big steak dinner as as prelude before heading to the movies, but perhaps that's just me. I'm probably in a decided minority here, but I'm just not a huge fan of the Hal Smith restaurants.

----------


## Zuplar

> It was getting hammered on Urbanspoon and not just by people with 1 review. I was really hoping it would be something closer to a prime steakhouse but unfortunately it was more in line with all the other southside steak houses.
> 
> If you like Hal Smith restaurants you will be good with Hollie's...... Fortunately, for me, both times I have been there the meal was free. I wouldn't pay to go there myself. What they do to a slab of pork ribs should probably be against the law.



I had to Google Hal Smith cause I had no idea who this is. After seeing the restaurants they own, I'm surprised. About half I really like and the other half are just okay. Still IMO all those restaurants are something I'd considering, but their price points help.

----------


## SoonerDave

> I had to Google Hal Smith cause I had no idea who this is. After seeing the restaurants they own, I'm surprised. About half I really like and the other half are just okay. Still IMO all those restaurants are something I'd considering, but their price points help.


I at one point thought the Hal Smith group had bought out Ted's Cafe Escondido, but I no longer see it listed among their restaurants. My general complaint/observation about their restaurants is that they are heavy on atmosphere, which is and can be very good, but the food is highly variable. As an example, we've visited Charleston's a few times, and noted a really nice atmosphere, but when we weighed the food against the check, we felt it was good, but not great. On the other hand, we've enjoyed Red Rock in our few visits. Overall, though, some of the HS price points are just too high for us. Realize that's a matter of preference/taste, but that's how it is for us.

----------


## Garin

They owned Ted's at one time and I thought they still did….. Red Rock is one of my favorite Hal Smith restaurants, However the price points are a little much for the food you're getting.

----------


## SoonerDave

> They owned Ted's at one time and I thought they still did….. Red Rock is one of my favorite Hal Smith restaurants, However the price points are a little much for the food you're getting.


Well, with my curiosity piqued, did a little reading and it appears the owner of Ted's originally formed some sort of _partnership_ with the HS group some time ago, but HS has announced plans as recently as the last year to build new Ted's locations (at least in Tulsa, and I suspect its up and running by now). So it may have been that the owner wanted to retain more of the control yet leverage the experience of HS to expand the name. Not sure. 

All I can offer is that my wife and I were big fans of Teds while we were dating, and then for a couple of years after we married, but we noticed more or less out of the blue the prices shot up and the quality became very...average. After several subsequent tries, we simply stopped going. It was only after that time I had read of what I at least thought at that time of HS buying out or forming whatever business affiliation arose with Teds - everything made sense, and we've not been regular customers since - even after they built a location close to us. They still succeed, apparently, so to each his or her own, I s'pose.

----------


## Zuplar

> I at one point thought the Hal Smith group had bought out Ted's Cafe Escondido, but I no longer see it listed among their restaurants. My general complaint/observation about their restaurants is that they are heavy on atmosphere, which is and can be very good, but the food is highly variable. As an example, we've visited Charleston's a few times, and noted a really nice atmosphere, but when we weighed the food against the check, we felt it was good, but not great. On the other hand, we've enjoyed Red Rock in our few visits. Overall, though, some of the HS price points are just too high for us. Realize that's a matter of preference/taste, but that's how it is for us.


That makes sense. I have noticed that those restaurants are ones I hear people actually talk about their atmosphere. Sometimes it's a nice change of pace, but I can see how some such as Red Rock and Charlestons are a bit on the higher side. Funny thing is I know part of the reason why I recommend Hollies is because the atmosphere is different than that of say Texas Roadhouse. Sometimes people want a more formal environment than a place that throws peanuts on the ground.

----------


## SoonerDave

> That makes sense. I have noticed that those restaurants are ones I hear people actually talk about their atmosphere. Sometimes it's a nice change of pace, but I can see how some such as Red Rock and Charlestons are a bit on the higher side. Funny thing is I know part of the reason why I recommend Hollies is because the atmosphere is different than that of say Texas Roadhouse. Sometimes people want a more formal environment than a place that throws peanuts on the ground.


I hear ya there. I like Texas Roadhouse, and contend they have as good a dinner salad as you'll find anywhere right now, but would very much like an alternative that isn't quite so...countrified... for lack of a better word. Kinda loud at times. Heck, I used to like the general quiet atmosphere at the old, defunct Steak 'n Ale, lots of compartmentalized dining areas where a couple or small dinner party could have a nice meal, visit, and not feel challenged by the jukebox or screaming birthday songs or just the general noise inherent with an open-floor format. 

Now, that's not to say I'm looking for some uber upscale environment like a Mahogany, just something with the general quality of Texas Roadhouse with a fractionally quieter "ambiance," that's all. Red Rock and Charlestons are just a bit on the high side for us to be anything more than a once-in-a-great-while visit.

----------


## Zuplar

> I hear ya there. I like Texas Roadhouse, and contend they have as good a dinner salad as you'll find anywhere right now, but would very much like an alternative that isn't quite so...countrified... for lack of a better word. Kinda loud at times. Heck, I used to like the general quiet atmosphere at the old, defunct Steak 'n Ale, lots of compartmentalized dining areas where a couple or small dinner party could have a nice meal, visit, and not feel challenged by the jukebox or screaming birthday songs or just the general noise inherent with an open-floor format. 
> 
> Now, that's not to say I'm looking for some uber upscale environment like a Mahogany, just something with the general quality of Texas Roadhouse with a fractionally quieter "ambiance," that's all. Red Rock and Charlestons are just a bit on the high side for us to be anything more than a once-in-a-great-while visit.


I have to say I agree with all points. I think honestly if Roadhouse didn't have good food, which I think they do majority of the time, that I'd hardly ever go there. Like you said it can get pretty loud there and at times it's just as loud as the bar section at BWW. It'd be one thing if there were TV's everywhere and we were watching a game, but for it to just be the dining area it's unfortunate. I think a lot of it has to do with the fact that everyone is packed in there and all the tables and booths are really close.

----------


## SoonerDave

> I have to say I agree with all points. I think honestly if Roadhouse didn't have good food, which I think they do majority of the time, that I'd hardly ever go there. Like you said it can get pretty loud there and at times it's just as loud as the bar section at BWW. It'd be one thing if there were TV's everywhere and we were watching a game, but for it to just be the dining area it's unfortunate. I think a lot of it has to do with the fact that everyone is packed in there and all the tables and booths are really close.


I realize Roadhouse is a chain, which immediately vilifies them in the eyes of some, but for us they do a good job of providing consistently good food, cooked the way we like it, and they generally bend over backwards to fix anything on the rare occasion something isn't quite right. I can't recall _ever_ having, as an example, a waiter or waitress with an attitude, or that was anything less than attentive. They keep the water glasses filled, the hot rolls rolling, and their cooks manage, somehow to get the steaks to the varying degrees of doneness my family likes - ranging from medium to well and in-between. I think for anyone or any family, the duo of quality and consistency tied to a reasonable price will keep people coming back, and that's the case for us. But, like I said, just wish it wasn't quite as noisy. Ah, the latitude to pick nits  :Smile:

----------


## kbsooner

If the owner of this building/Bent River is out there, Moore/South OKC needs a nicer upscale sports bar/pub to watch games at.  This spot could be it.  Talking in the mold of Republic...

----------


## Zuplar

I've heard Twin Peaks is nicer and more upscale than most of the other ones out there. I've never personally been though.

----------


## Garin

Twin Peakes wanted to build in Moore but the city did not want them because of what they are..... Makes no sense.  Dan Mcguiness will be back pretty soon and hopefully they've learned from the last time what to change in the new setting.

----------


## Jersey Boss

> I've heard Twin Peaks is nicer and more upscale than most of the other ones out there. I've never personally been though.


+1 TWIN PEAKS would be a welcome addition. The one on Memorial has good pub food and is not overpriced.

----------


## Zuplar

> Twin Peakes wanted to build in Moore but the city did not want them because of what they are..... Makes no sense.  Dan Mcguiness will be back pretty soon and hopefully they've learned from the last time what to change in the new setting.


From what I've heard it's a lot more family friendly then places like Hooters or Emerson Biggens. I get the play on the name, but still from what I've been told they have good food, and all have went back. Actually a 70 year old lady at work talks about that place and we were all surprised she went. She said based on the name and perception it's deceiving, but she said likes the food and goes often. So to me people representing Moore should have gone to one before turning it down.

----------


## mattjank

Noticed some work trucks in the parking lot this morning. Any idea what's going on?

----------


## SoonerVIC

> Noticed some work trucks in the parking lot this morning. Any idea what's going on?


I was wondering the same thing.

Bump

----------


## yunome12@yahoo.com

U hit the nail right on the head.  We need a NICE  sports bar other than BWWs.  I enjoy the atmosphere, but the menu is horrible.  Would like to see a Tilted Kilt or Twin Peaks.  To bad the City of Moore let the old folk run them out of town two yrs ago.  Twin Peaks was a done deal until citizens of Moore complained not wanting that type of establishment.  Shame on you Moore!

----------


## Roger S

> ...  To bad the City of Moore let the old folk run them out of town two yrs ago.  Twin Peaks was a done deal until citizens of Moore complained not wanting that type of establishment.  Shame on you Moore!


Yeah! Shame on me!.... No wait... I didn't complain about them.... Although I would have but for different reasons.

Still some work going on at that building but haven't heard anything about what may be going in there.

Not really a fan of Hideaway Pizza but I think they could make a go of it at that location.

----------


## JesStang

> Yeah! Shame on me!.... No wait... I didn't complain about them.... Although I would have but for different reasons.
> 
> Still some work going on at that building but haven't heard anything about what may be going in there.
> 
> Not really a fan of Hideaway Pizza but I think they could make a go of it at that location.


I'm not either but a Hideaway would kill in that location! I still want a nice Italian restaurant in Moore. I bet they are charging a pretty penny for it though.

----------


## Roger S

> I'm not either but a Hideaway would kill in that location! I still want a nice Italian restaurant in Moore. I bet they are charging a pretty penny for it though.


Italian would be good.... Banchetto's was alright in a pinch and had good pizza while they were in business and Fontana's isn't bad for the price but I'd like something a little more upscale Italian.

We tried the Mazzio's concept (Olivetto's) but I can't say I was really a fan of it although they do seem to be doing a pretty good business.

----------


## bille

That's a mazzios restaraunt?  Why wouldn't they just put a zios in?

----------


## SoonerDave

Here's my BIGTIME vote for a HIDEAWAY. That would rock. 

And they are always welcome to build one at the extremely vacant SW corner of 104th and May!!! (SHAMELESS HINT)

----------


## Roger S

> That's a mazzios restaraunt?  Why wouldn't they just put a zios in?


My guess would be they already have one at 12th and Broadway... Olivetto's has a full bar and a different menu. I think they do offer pizza but I have not tried it. So don't know how similar it is to what they serve from the pizza restaurants.

----------


## SoonerDave

> *My guess would be they already have one at 12th and Broadway*... Olivetto's has a full bar and a different menu. I think they do offer pizza but I have not tried it. So don't know how similar it is to what they serve from the pizza restaurants.


Wait - you're saying they wouldn't put in a *Zio's Italian Kitchen* in that I-35 area because of its proximity to an existing _Mazzio's?_  Not sure I get that, but then, maybe I'm just being dense. Mazzio's is a pizza joint, Zio's is (or at least aspires to be) a full-service sit-down family Italian restaurant, and it has a full bar, really not in the same ballpark as Mazzio's saving the last three letters in the name. I've never considered the two interchangeable.

----------


## Roger S

> Wait - you're saying they wouldn't put in a *Zio's Italian Kitchen* in that I-35 area because of its proximity to an existing _Mazzio's?_  Not sure I get that, but then, maybe I'm just being dense. Mazzio's is a pizza joint, Zio's is (or at least aspires to be) a full-service sit-down family Italian restaurant, and it has a full bar, really not in the same ballpark as Mazzio's saving the last three letters in the name. I've never considered the two interchangeable.


My answer was assuming his use of "zios" was a reference to Mazzio's and not the other Italian chain since it was in response to my post about Olivetto's being a Mazzio's concept.

----------


## Roger S

> Here's my BIGTIME vote for a HIDEAWAY. That would rock. 
> 
> And they are always welcome to build one at the extremely vacant SW corner of 104th and May!!! (SHAMELESS HINT)


I agree. I  think a Hideaway would do pretty well at that intersection too.

----------


## SoonerDave

> My answer was assuming his use of "zios" was a reference to Mazzio's and not the other Italian chain since it was in response to my post about Olivetto's being a Mazzio's comcept.


ok, ok, fair enough...See that's what happens when companies start using subsets of their name in descendant business entities  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## bille

I did mean zios, not mazzios.  I guess I'm confused by "mazzios concept".  Since zios is a mazzios upscale concept, why wouldn't they just put in a zios?

Am I making sense to anybody else?  I feel like I need more coffee or something..

----------


## Roger S

> I did mean zios, not mazzios.  I guess I'm confused by "mazzios concept".  Since zios is a mazzios upscale concept, why wouldn't they just put in a zios?
> 
> Am I making sense to anybody else?  I feel like I need more coffee or something..


Mazzio's - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Mazzio's no longer owns Zio's

----------


## Martin

> Mazzio's no longer owns Zio's


interesting... didn't know that.  apparently "food management partners, inc." is the current owner of the brand.  from what i can tell, they also own the don pablo's chain and operate franchise locations of some other brands.  -M

edit:  they're also the group that bought the _furr's fresh buffet_ brand just this june.

----------


## yunome12@yahoo.com

No more pizza, sub, burger or fast food joints.  We have an abundance of them.  We also have a bunch of second tier restaurants.  Let's start bringing in some top notch restaurants/sports bars.

----------


## kevinpate

Just curious, I am reasonably sure I have never been in one ... what constitutes a top notch sports bar?

----------


## yunome12@yahoo.com

Tilted Kilt, Wes Welkers, ESPN Zone, Bikini's, Texan Station Sports Bar & Grill are the type of sports bar I would like to see.

----------


## kevinpate

So basically, take any old chili's type place, add in a lot of television screens and take out a lot of staff attire and you're a happy drinker/watcher?

----------


## yunome12@yahoo.com

Xx

----------


## 94GTStang

> No more pizza, sub, burger or fast food joints.  We have an abundance of them.  We also have a bunch of second tier restaurants.  Let's start bringing in some top notch restaurants/sports bars.


I couldn't agree more. Every time I see new construction, it's a fast food joint or cell phone store. It's a lost cause any more

----------


## macfoucin

Why does it have to be a restaurant?  Maybe it could be a mattress store...we don't have enough of them. :-)

----------


## kevinpate

> Why does it have to be a restaurant?  Maybe it could be a mattress store...we don't have enough of them. :-)


Why not both? 
Pillowtop mattress dining areas with large screen tv's, piping hot finger foods on toothpicks, wine in spill proof containers and transportation to/from home.

----------


## soonermike

There's been a lot of activity going on at this location all week. Has anyone heard what's going in here? I mean, assuming the whole restaurant/mattress store isn't happening...

----------


## Roger S

Could be a new Walmart!  :Wink: 

I seriously hope it turns out to be something unique and good.... Had high hopes for Bent River but never heard anything good about it from day one.

----------


## Tavia

I emailed the City of Moore today and here is the response:
"Occupancy was given to Luigi's Italian restaurant.  They are currently going through the inspection process now and if all goes well, can open in a few weeks.  We are not sure of the concept other than it's Italian"

----------


## Roger S

Wonder if it's the same Luigi's that is in Ardmore and Gainesville?

If so the food's not bad and reasonably priced but not really what I was hoping for.

----------


## Clown puncher

> Wonder if it's the same Luigi's that is in Ardmore and Gainesville?
> 
> If so the food's not bad and reasonably priced but not really what I was hoping for.


Ya if thats the same place its just meh , Very consistent, but was hoping for something better.

----------


## seaofchange

> Ya if thats the same place its just meh , Very consistent, but was hoping for something better.


Same as the place in Anadarko and Chickasha.

Plans to open October 12th.

http://www.facebook.com/luigisfamiglia

----------


## Easy180

Wonder if it's any better than Oliveto?

----------


## macfoucin

Not sure when they closed but Luigi's Bistro is no longer open.  There is an "available" sign out front.

----------


## Robert_M

Luigi's moved down to Newcastle along about Sept. of 2016 I believe it was.  Place has been empty since then.

----------


## Roger S

> Luigi's moved down to Newcastle along about Sept. of 2016 I believe it was.  Place has been empty since then.


Yep... That sounds like about the right time frame... It's been empty a while.

----------


## macfoucin

Man I gotta pay closer attention!

----------


## u50254082

This place is now just overflow parking for BWW. 

The owner of it must be really bad at leasing it out.

----------


## Roger S

It’s definitely become one of those restaurant black holes.

----------

